# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vervanging voor bloedverdunner

## frans38

Ik gebruik als bloedverdunner acetylsal 80 mg met een maagbeschermer pantoprazol.
In de jaren 80 heb ik 2x een maagzweer gehad.Ik begin na 10 x gebruik
vage maagklachten te krijgen.
Natuurlijke bloedverdunner zoals 2 kiwi zou het effect hebben van een kinderasprientje.De huisarts zegt dat dit niet wetenschappelijk is onderbouwd.
verder zegt zij daar ook geen kennis van te hebben.

Ik wil graag van dit medicijn af.Wie kan mij meer over de natuurlijke bloedverdunners vertellen.

Groet Frans38

----------


## gossie

Dag Frans, 

Ik weet echt niet of ze bestaan, natuurlijke bloedverdunners. In mijn omgeving zijn er mensen die bloedverdunners gebruiken, ook diegene die jij gebruikt, maar ook nog iets anders.

Ik wens je veel succes met je zoektocht.

Een groet van Gossie

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Frans,

Ga eens Googlen op Nattokinase. Dit is een enzym dat bloedverdunnend werkt. In het buitenland zijn er al veel mensen die dit voedingssupplement in de plaats van bloedverdunners gebruiken. Ik weet niet of het in Nederland al veel gebruikt wordt.
Huisartsen kennen het meest alleen de wereld van medicijnen en vaak weten ze te weinig van natuurlijke middelen.

----------


## ArneLH

Je geeft aan dat je Aspirine (acetosal/acetylsalicylzuur) gebruikt en daarbij last krijgt van je maag ondanks Pantoprazol. Acetylsalicylzuur is strikt genomen geen bloedverdunner en hier is geen 'natuurlijke' vervanger voor. De stof waar acetylsalicylzuur van afgeleid is (salicylzuur) komt voor in witte wilgenbast, maar salicylzuur geeft meer maagklachten dan acetylsalicylzuur.
Wat je eventueel wel kunt proberen is tegelijk met de Aspirine ongeveer dezelfde hoeveelheid (in mg) Vitamine C innemen, dit zou de klachten kunnen verminderen[1].

1. Konturek PC, Kania J, Hahn EG, Konturek JW. Ascorbic acid attenuates aspirin-induced gastric damage: role of inducible nitric oxide synthase. J Physiol Pharmacol. 2006 Nov;57 Suppl 5:125-36.

----------

